# ¿Por que los negros huelen tan mal?



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Oct 2013)

Es de siempre, el tipico niño negro de tu clase cuando eras pequeño que no paraba quieto y de dar la lata y joder, como olia el cabron de mal cuando volviamos de hacer educacion fisica.

¿Sera por una mayor segregacion de testosterona? ¿Seran porque son mas animalescos? opinen.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (27 Oct 2013)

tag paletoinadas88 ♥ morder almohadas con negros


----------



## segades (27 Oct 2013)

En mi clase no había negros pero si que es cierto que huelen mal los cabrones.


----------



## mecaweto (27 Oct 2013)

No lo se, pero para los asiáticos los europeos olemos a muerto, según George Orwell.


----------



## allan smithee (27 Oct 2013)

Huelen fuertecillo, sí...como a cuero a medio curtir. No sé el motivo de ello.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Oct 2013)

He oido que para los orientales nosotros tambien olemos fuerte.

Debe ser cuestion de jerarquia animalesca, ordenanda de mas animalesco a menos animalesco.


----------



## allan smithee (27 Oct 2013)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> He oido que para los orientales nosotros tambien olemos fuerte.
> 
> Debe ser cuestion de jerarquia animalesca, ordenanda de mas animalesco a menos animalesco.



Por ejemplo, en la web de Nivea se puede leer un documento acerca del sudor y el olor corporal donde dice:

"El sudor original por sí mismo es absolutamente inodoro, pero es transformado por procesos bacterianos en sustancias con mal olor. Muchos asiáticos no producen mal olor al sudar. En 2009, el Dr. Max y su equipo de investigación descubrieron que casi todos los descendientes de chinos y coreanos, así como los japoneses, tienen una mutación genética que detiene la producción de los compuestos del sudor apocrino que causan el mal olor. Por eso, el sudor de sus axilas solamente tiene un débil aroma ácido. Por eso las personas en China y Corea no usan mucho los desodorantes", dijo el Dr. Max. Ellos necesitan anti-transpirantes, pues sudan la misma cantidad, pero no desarrollan el típico mal olor en las axilas."


Los coreanos sudan pero no huelen | Paella de Kimchi


----------



## Tecnecio (27 Oct 2013)

Porque andan mucho en bici.
En la bici de otro, se entiende.


----------



## martos (27 Oct 2013)

hABLAIS de que huelen a cuero y es cierto.
A mi me recuerda a madera podrida/madera húmeda.


----------



## Vicho (27 Oct 2013)

Respuesta corta: Porque tienen la piel negra
Respuesta un poco (solo un poco, si tienes dudas busca tu mismo): Porque tienen la piel negra por la alta producción de melanina, ello (y otros factores genéticos como tener un metabolismo muscular algo distinto) provoca que la composición química de su sudor sea diferente a la de otras razas (de hecho, todas las razas tienen una composición mas o menos característica, pero al tiempo cambia según el individuo, pudiendo haber blancos con sudor de negro) y este al ser metabolizada por las bacterias cutáneas (nuevamente, las cepas de las batérias pueden cambiar de una región a otra y con ellas su metabolismo) se expulsa como gas con un olor distinto al de la piel blanca.
¿Es por si un mal olor? defina malo... no es un mal olor, es un olor que a tu cerebro primitivo le indica univocamente que NO es tu raza y que es un individuo extraño. Pero como estos procesos tan primigenios del cerebro no se pueden expresar de una forma consciente lo transmite de un modo mas abstracto (huelo que es raro, si es raro puede no ser bueno, diremos que huele mal y después ya veremos)


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Oct 2013)

Sólo huelen mal los negros pobres, los negros futbolistas, cantantes y demás de élite huelen algo menos.


----------



## Barley (27 Oct 2013)

Porque son del mismo color que la caca.


----------



## martos (27 Oct 2013)

Barley dijo:


> Porque son del mismo color que la caca.



Menudo troll se nos ha metido.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Oct 2013)

Pues los hindúes ni te cuentooooo!!!!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Oct 2013)

> ¿Por que los negros huelen tan mal?



Porque presentan una alta incidencia de Rh negativo.


----------



## Elputodirector (27 Oct 2013)

A paletoinadas le huele la espalda a negro y busca un remedio en el foro.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (27 Oct 2013)

Elputodirector dijo:


> A paletoinadas le huele la espalda a negro y busca un remedio en el foro.



Pues a ti te huelen a cuero la boca y el culo.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (27 Oct 2013)

Eres más tonto que cagar de pie.


----------



## allan smithee (27 Oct 2013)

Vicent74 dijo:


> Eres más tonto que cagar de pie.




No,no....mucho mejor: "eres más tonto que cagar haciendo el pino".


----------



## Mexa (27 Oct 2013)

Huelen a extraterrestre, un olor dulzón asqueroso que se impregna en las fosas nasales y dan ganas de vomitar sobretodo en espacios cerrados.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (27 Oct 2013)

Huelen como a monedero usado.


----------



## Silencio (27 Oct 2013)

será pq no se lavan debido a la escasez de agua en sus tierras, son sus costumbres


----------



## Tonyina (27 Oct 2013)

piopio dijo:


> Sólo huelen mal los negros pobres, los negros futbolistas, cantantes y demás de élite huelen algo menos.



Cierto, he estado al lado de negros y moros que olían a rosas. El mal olor se arregla con jabón, no hay más. Que el olor a sudor sea difetente según la raza, pues vale. Pero si te lavas no hueles, es que es algo sencillísimo.

Ojo que también te encuentras cada español que tela, que su sudor será más patrio y tal, pero ostia cómo huelen algunos, que corta la respiración. Y cuando lo tienes en el trabajo te has de cruzar con su estela por los pasillos ni te cuento.


----------



## Tximeleta (27 Oct 2013)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Es de siempre, el tipico niño negro de tu clase cuando eras pequeño que no paraba quieto y de dar la lata y joder, como olia el cabron de mal cuando volviamos de hacer educacion fisica.
> 
> ¿Sera por una mayor segregacion de testosterona? ¿Seran porque son mas animalescos? opinen.



Eres un *p u t o i m b e c i l* y lo sabes.... a qué coño olían tus abuelos y tus padres en los 50 muerto de hambre de mierda!!!
Con cuántos negros has vivido? ... a caso has salido de este puto zulo en tu vida paleto de los c.j.nes???? ..... ála, a cascarla por ahí!


----------



## Elcyber (27 Oct 2013)

Vamos a ver, vamos a ver.. 
El oler es un problema de higiene... aquel que no se lava tiene que
oler mal sin importar raza ni color salvo algunas personas.

Yo me he encontrado con españoles en la calle.. que el único pensamiento que me han generado es tirarles un saco de arena encima..


----------



## Beornidas (27 Oct 2013)

Elcyber dijo:


> Vamos a ver, vamos a ver..
> El oler es un problema de higiene... aquel que no se lava tiene que
> oler mal sin importar raza ni color salvo algunas personas.
> 
> Yo me he encontrado con españoles en la calle.. que el único pensamiento que me han generado es tirarles un saco de arena encima..





Subnormalada proge chupiway del día.

---------- Post added 27-oct-2013 at 23:55 ----------




Tonyina dijo:


> Cierto, he estado al lado de negros y moros que olían a rosas. El mal olor se arregla con jabón, no hay más. Que el olor a sudor sea difetente según la raza, pues vale. Pero si te lavas no hueles, es que es algo sencillísimo.
> 
> Ojo que también te encuentras cada español que tela, que su sudor será más patrio y tal, pero ostia cómo huelen algunos, que corta la respiración. Y cuando lo tienes en el trabajo te has de cruzar con su estela por los pasillos ni te cuento.




Otra subnormalada progre de una follanegros


----------



## Elputodirector (27 Oct 2013)

Beornidas dijo:


> Subnormalada proge chupiway del día.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-oct-2013 at 23:55 ----------
> 
> ...



Tu madre era blanca y tu eres mulato.


----------



## Lonchas Gruesas (27 Oct 2013)

siken hiede a bosquimano


----------



## Beornidas (27 Oct 2013)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Tu madre era blanca y tu eres mulato.




Tu madre es mi perra y tú eres un desgraciao


----------



## pepinox (28 Oct 2013)

A mí lo que me molesta es el olor a sudor agrio de los españoles, será cosa de la mezcla de sangres sefardita y mora...


----------



## Elcyber (28 Oct 2013)

Beornidas dijo:


> Subnormalada proge chupiway del día.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-oct-2013 at 23:55 ----------
> 
> ...





Y tu? 
supongo que tu nariz te da el beneficio de seleccionar los olores
dependiendo de la raza.

de que hay españoles que apestan... apestan !!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Oct 2013)

Kendo dijo:


> Huelen a extraterrestre.



Ostras, qué bueno ¿cuándo has conocido a extraterrestres para saber como huelen?:8:
¿Te ha entrevistado ya Iker Jiménez?
¿Eran de Marte o de más allá?



pepinox dijo:


> A mí lo que me molesta es el olor a sudor agrio de los españoles, será *cosa de la mezcla de sangres sefardita y mora*...



Eso de la mezcla de sangres ¿cómo se ve en los análisis? ¿viene al lado de donde te dicen el colesterol?

Tú eres español ¿te incluyes en lo que has dicho o tú hueles a pepino?


----------



## holgazan (28 Oct 2013)

El que olía mal, pero mal mal, era "El Sandalias".

El Sandalias era un amigo mío de joventú que tenía mucho pelo. Tenía pelo en la cabeza, en el pecho, en la espalda. Si levantaba los brazos enseñaba unos matojos en la sobaca que asustaban.

Pos bien, El Sandalias golía a chotuno tol día. Jugábamos al gurfol y golía. Nos bañábamos en la piscina u en el río y golía. 

Si, recién salío de la piscina golía mal el jodío Sandalias....PORQUE TENÍA TOL CUERPO LLENO PELOS y los pelos se llenan de bacterias que se alimentan del sudor o yo que sé, pero los peluos güelen mal. 

No se si los negros huelen bien o mal, no he tenido a ninguno cerca de las narices, pero tienen poco pelo en el cuerpo y un cuerpo con poco pelo es fácil mantenerlo limpio.

Fin de la cita.


----------



## White Sun (28 Oct 2013)

Huelen a un olor tan caracteristico por tener siempre rojiprogresendofobos vendepatrias sudorosos restregándose en ellos y lamiendo sus esfinters todo el día.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (28 Oct 2013)

Tximeleta dijo:


> Eres un *p u t o i m b e c i l* y lo sabes.... a qué coño olían tus abuelos y tus padres en los 50 muerto de hambre de mierda!!!
> Con cuántos negros has vivido? ... a caso has salido de este puto zulo en tu vida paleto de los c.j.nes???? ..... ála, a cascarla por ahí!




::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## El grito (28 Oct 2013)

Yo debo tener los pies de negro.


----------



## hasesan_borrado (28 Oct 2013)

Yo no distingo entre un negro y un blanco, cuando no se lavan pues ambos huelen igual de mal. 

Ir en metro en la ciudad en verano es el horror. No sabéis lo que es entrar a un vagón que huele a sobaquillo condensado con el aire acondicionado.


----------



## DVD1975 (28 Oct 2013)

A ver hace 40 años en España la gente solo se lavaba 1 vez a la semana, y el pelo cada 4 días.
Los negros es verdad que cuando sudan su sudor es mas fuerte, pero si se lavan huelen igual que un blanco.
digo negros, los mulatos no.


----------



## Vendémiaire (28 Oct 2013)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Es de siempre, el tipico niño negro de tu clase cuando eras pequeño que no paraba quieto y de dar la lata y joder, como olia el cabron de mal cuando volviamos de hacer educacion fisica.
> 
> ¿Sera por una mayor segregacion de testosterona? ¿Seran porque son mas animalescos? opinen.



es la alimentación so palurdo.

Prueba una dieta a base de especias, ajo y cebolla, a ver cómo gueles tú so primor de luz, que paece que cagas claveles ::


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Oct 2013)

¿Entonces a finales de agosto olemos peor que a principios de junio?


----------



## Wolfgang Amadeus (28 Oct 2013)

pepinox dijo:


> A mí lo que me molesta es el olor a sudor agrio de los españoles, será cosa de la mezcla de sangres sefardita y mora...



Es una creencia propia de la ignorancia, y ya desmentida en numerosas ocasiones, que nostros tengamos sangre sefardita (practicamente nada) y mora (algo mas, pero poco)


----------



## locodelacolina (28 Oct 2013)

Lo que peor huele es un gitano rumano mojado.


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Oct 2013)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> es *la alimentación* so palurdo.
> 
> Prueba una *dieta *a base de especias, ajo y cebolla, a ver cómo gueles tú so primor de luz, que paece que cagas claveles ::



En Berlín conocí a unas tailandesas que desde que estaban en Alemania habían cambiado su olor y su aspecto físico. El cutis lo tenían fatal, lleno de granos. 
Debía de ser por culpa de alimentación, y eso que la mantequilla ni probarla, les da asco o algo así. En Alemania se cena mucho embutido.
Viendo las fotos que me enseñó una de ellas de cuando estaba en su país...parecía otra. De ser un bellezón con cutis perfecto pasó a tener la cara como una paella(y ya no era adolescente)
Por lo que comentaban también cambió algo su olor corporal.


----------



## pepinox (28 Oct 2013)

Wolfgang Amadeus dijo:


> Es una creencia propia de la ignorancia, y ya desmentida en numerosas ocasiones, que nostros tengamos sangre sefardita (practicamente nada) y mora (algo mas, pero poco)



Que reniegas de tu sangre es obvio, no hay más que ver tus germánicos avatar y nick. Y reniegas de ella porque sabes que los españoles tienen la sangre sucia de judería y morisma. Y te jode reconocerlo. Y lo niegas.


----------



## Segismunda (26 Ene 2014)

No huelen mal, huelen a taller de marroquinería. Cada uno se acostumbra a los olores corporales habituales en su raza.


----------



## meow (24 Jun 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Es de siempre, el *tipico niño negro de tu clase *cuando eras pequeño que no paraba quieto y de dar la lata y joder, como olia el cabron de mal cuando volviamos de hacer educacion fisica.
> 
> ¿Sera por una mayor segregacion de testosterona? ¿Seran porque son mas animalescos? opinen.



Detector de muertos de hambre: tener multiculturales en tu aula.


----------



## Troytas (24 Jun 2016)

Lo del olor corporal de las distintas razas debe ser superado. Lo que me llama más la atención es por qué tienen las manos tan llamativamente frías. ¿Os habéis fijado?


----------



## ExCurrante (24 Jun 2016)

pues anda que los moros... El otro día fui al médico y había un moro con chanclas. Bufff... me puse malo.


----------



## Polirisitas (24 Jun 2016)

Porque cagan a través de los poros.


----------



## Neuretic (24 Jun 2016)

Normalmente es porque no usan desodorante ni colonias y porque se duchan poco.
Con una correcta y civilizada higiene no atufan.


----------



## BudSpencer (24 Jun 2016)

Aquí huele a cuero.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (24 Jun 2016)

El día menos pensado la UDEF nos chapa el foro. Y Calopez en el trullo.


----------



## Oss (24 Jun 2016)

Huelen a cuero añejo.


----------



## mecaweto (24 Jun 2016)

Los asiáticos dicen que los blancos olemos a muerto. Serán cabrones.


----------



## Renato (24 Jun 2016)

Si, pero Asia no está petada de blancos, mientras que en España hay millones de negros molestando con su peste nauseabunda.


----------



## Polirisitas (29 Jun 2016)

Huelen así de mal con la finalidad de que los ciegos puedan sentir asco también.
Jij.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (29 Jun 2016)

mecaweto dijo:


> Los asiáticos dicen que los blancos olemos a muerto. Serán cabrones.



Joder pues yo conozco a un chaval que tiene de compañero de piso a un asiático y dice que huele a perro.


----------



## Polirisitas (29 Jun 2016)

Cota de malla dijo:


> Joder pues yo conozco a un chaval que tiene de compañero de piso a un asiático y dice que huele a perro.



¿Pequinés?


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (29 Jun 2016)

Polirisitas dijo:


> ¿Pequinés?



No sé de qué raza era. :XX:


----------



## Polirisitas (29 Jun 2016)

Cota de malla dijo:


> No sé de qué raza era. :XX:



¿El chaval, el perro , o el asiático?


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (29 Jun 2016)

Polirisitas dijo:


> ¿El chaval, el perro , o el asiático?



Todos :XX:


----------



## Gothaus (29 Jun 2016)

Huelen a cuerazo porque tienen los poros más grandes, al haberse adaptado a los climas cálidos, y su raza genera otro tipo de sustancias.

Es un olor bastante desagradable.


----------



## Selected (29 Jun 2016)

Segismunda dijo:


> No huelen mal, huelen a taller de marroquinería. Cada uno se acostumbra a los olores corporales habituales en su raza.




Tienen un olor fuerte como a cuero pero no es desagradable después hay personas que tienen un olor peculiar según sus condiciones físicas, las mujeres gordas tienen un olor a naranja húmeda podrida, las personas mayores huelen a ranciedad, los niños tienen un olor muy rico es como a nuevo, no lo sé explicar, hay determinados hombres que huelen a macho, un olor muy fuerte como a vinagre mezclado con acetona y grasa (me encanta)


----------



## luisete99 (29 Jun 2016)

Huelen asi porque no utilizan el desodorante.

Saludos.


----------



## Oumuamua (13 Mar 2019)

Bilbainadas dijo:


> Es de siempre, el tipico niño negro de tu clase cuando eras pequeño que no paraba quieto y de dar la lata y joder, como olia el cabron de mal cuando volviamos de hacer educacion fisica.
> 
> ¿Sera por una mayor segregacion de testosterona? ¿Seran porque son mas animalescos? opinen.




Huelen a cuero viejo, esto es por sus glándulas sudoríparas que son iguales a las de un gorila.


----------



## FuckedLife (13 Mar 2019)

En otros paises no se lavan como en Europa


----------



## Zen Tao (13 Mar 2019)

Será por la mayor concentración de melanina en la piel y su predisposición genética para el deporte que les hace sudar rápido para regular la temperatura, a saber.


----------



## Guincho (13 Mar 2019)

Sera porque son el eslabón perdido?


----------



## orbeo (13 Mar 2019)

FuckedLife dijo:


> En otros paises no se lavan como en Europa



En el norte de Europa tampoco es que se laven mucho


----------



## little hammer (13 Mar 2019)

Nunca he estado tan cerca de un negro como para olerlo


----------



## UnForero (13 Mar 2019)

FuckedLife dijo:


> En otros paises no se lavan como en Europa



Efectivamente, creo que por ahi va el tema. Cuando vas por Holanda, Alemania y paises de ese indole, tambien hay bastante gente que da el cante... Se ve que con el friazo les da palo la ducha.

A mi que me gustan mucho las mujeres negras, os puedo decir, que normalmente huelen muy bien, pero el otro dia, me crucé con una que un olorazo a cuerazo... Bufff no se podia estar a menos de un metro.

Asi que al final, es todo costumbre de ducharse o no...


----------



## Tipo de interés (13 Mar 2019)

Porque Dios quería que hasta los ciegos pudieran odiarlos.


----------



## Zen Tao (13 Mar 2019)

Diooooooooooooooooo, dindindindin habemos ganador!!!


----------



## Guincho (13 Mar 2019)

Si nos separaron por razas y continentes por algo seria


----------



## klingsor (13 Mar 2019)

Anécdota verídica, negro y blanco compañeros de camarote en buque mercante.

Blanco: “...esteee, no te ofendas, pero hueles como...como a cuero”
Negro: “...no te ofendas tu tampoco, pero tú hueles a muerto”

Requete lol.

K.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (13 Mar 2019)

Tranquis, las bigos patrias les limpiaran el rabo a lenguetazos y problema solucionado


----------



## Abrojo (13 Mar 2019)

"el tipico niño negro de tu clase" 

como me gusta ser de esa generación a la que esa frase le parece rara no, lo siguiente.


----------



## ExCurrante (19 Mar 2019)

DVD1975 dijo:


> A ver hace 40 años en España la gente solo se lavaba 1 vez a la semana, y el pelo cada 4 días.
> Los negros es verdad que cuando sudan su sudor es mas fuerte, pero si se lavan huelen igual que un blanco.
> digo negros, los mulatos no.



Parece ud. Experta en el tema, por favor, amplíe su tesis. Parece interesante.

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ExCurrante (19 Mar 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> Huelen a cuerazo porque tienen los poros más grandes, al haberse adaptado a los climas cálidos, y su raza genera otro tipo de sustancias.
> 
> Es un olor bastante desagradable.



Pues yo creo que las españolas no lo encuentran tan desagradable, más bien las pone las bragas húmedas.

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## imd2 (19 Mar 2019)

Bilbainadas dijo:


> Es de siempre, el tipico niño negro de tu clase cuando eras pequeño que no paraba quieto y de dar la lata y joder, como olia el cabron de mal cuando volviamos de hacer educacion fisica.
> 
> ¿Sera por una mayor segregacion de testosterona? ¿Seran porque son mas animalescos? opinen.



Lo del olor es porque se cagaban como les me dabas relamiendote de deseo...
Piraton


----------



## imd2 (19 Mar 2019)

jam dijo:


> Pues los hindúes ni te cuentooooo!!!!



Los hindúes no huelen..
Qué huele es la caca que se les queda en los zapatos tras cagar en la playa


----------



## chickenotter (19 Mar 2019)

Como anecdota, muchos negros no saben como usar el desodorante correctamente y se lo echan por encima de la ropa...lo se xq conoci a uno que hasta que no se lo explicamos como se hace, el siempre se echaba el desodorante en la ropa.


----------



## little hammer (19 Sep 2019)

Tú dijiste un animal random. Si el se dió por aludido problema suyo


----------



## Adriano_ (19 Sep 2019)

Porque son los descendientes mas directos de los primates. Otros que huelen raruno son los pakis, los hindues y como no los moriscos.


----------



## ajrf (19 Sep 2019)

Pues no tengo ni idea del por qué, imagino que será por temas de higiene.


----------



## kakarot (19 Sep 2019)




----------



## Bimbo (19 Sep 2019)

Lo que no se es porque no hacen perfumes para que huelan bien, yo quedaba con una dominicana y lo tipico que vas a buscarla a casa y se te sube al coche y te impregna el coche a olor a vainilla o coco o el perfume que se eche, pues esta no, se echaba perfume pero en ella no olia bien, tampoco es que oliera mal pero no se bien no.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (12 Jul 2022)

Por la negritud.

El sol brilla, el agua moja y los negros huelen a cuero mojado.


----------

